# How much Olive Oil can you drink?



## Ravager (Mar 11, 2011)

How much is too much?


----------



## GMO (Mar 11, 2011)

Ravager said:


> How much is too much?



Why are you drinking olive oil?  If it is for the extra calories, you shouldn't need THAT much. I usually just throw a couple of tablespoons in my shakes.

I can see you now, Ravager, chugging on a bottle of Bertolli extra virgin, getting your swole on 

LOL


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2011)

I guess if you wanted to you could make all your fat calories come from olive oil. That would suck, but I guess you could.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Why are you drinking olive oil?  If it is for the extra calories, you shouldn't need THAT much. I usually just throw a couple of tablespoons in my shakes.
> 
> I can see you now, Ravager, chugging on a bottle of Bertolli extra virgin, getting your swole on
> 
> LOL



 Funny shit man... 

I read alot of good things about it, and it has about 1600 calories per cup. Also seems to be good for you. 

I was thinking I could easily drink a cup a day as part of a bulking diet.

I'd have to chase it with a protein shake, and see how it sits in the belly.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

Why not use it as a dressing or cook your food with it instead?


----------



## MusBuildFast (Mar 12, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Why not use it as a dressing or cook your food with it instead?



That makes perfect sense. Put it on a salad or pan fry your fish. 

I can't stand bad food. No way I'm going to chug a cup of olive oil either..


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 12, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Funny shit man...
> 
> I read alot of good things about it, and it has about 1600 calories per cup. Also seems to be good for you.
> 
> ...



Everything in moderation!  To much of anything is bad! 

With that said, I think you could drink it until you puke!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2011)

If you chugged a cup you would shit yourself


----------



## bmlax222 (Mar 12, 2011)

Great source of healthy fats


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 12, 2011)

imo coconut oil is a much better mct


----------



## Robalo (Mar 12, 2011)

You can drink a cup, just watch out for the oil stains on your underware /jk 


Use a couple of spoons, not more. Use also other healthy sources to get the rest of the fat in your diet


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2011)

PreMier said:


> If you chugged a cup you would shit yourself


 you beat me to that one!


----------



## jagbender (Mar 12, 2011)

Anal leakage


----------



## Ravager (Mar 12, 2011)

Twister Mixer said:


> Everything in moderation!  To much of anything is bad!
> 
> With that said, I think you could drink it until you puke!



I've never been good with that moderation word....


----------



## S2kracer (Mar 13, 2011)

What's the primary benefit of drinking olive oil, other than laxative effect?


----------



## Arra (Mar 13, 2011)

S2kracer said:


> What's the primary benefit of drinking olive oil, other than laxative effect?


Helps with testosterone production.


----------



## S2kracer (Mar 13, 2011)

Arra said:


> Helps with testosterone production.



Makes more sense. Thanks.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 13, 2011)

PreMier said:


> If you chugged a cup you would shit yourself


 

lol, thats some funny shit.


----------



## ChrisSmithWebGuy (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL.. that was funny.. good luck!


----------



## Ravager (Mar 16, 2011)

Arra said:


> Helps with testosterone production.



I wasn't aware of this. It does have a shitload of calories was the main reason of the thread.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 16, 2011)

Do not consume more than a gallon a day.


----------



## Swedeheart (Mar 16, 2011)

Drinking olive oil? Sounds fricken nasty..Im not really a fan of it in general even on food.

For healthy fats I use macadamia nut oil. Better option IMO. Plus it tastes great drizzled over my chicken and veggies!


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 16, 2011)

Arra said:


> Helps with testosterone production.



I don't know if olive oil does this, but I know eating pineapple does and I would rather eat pineapple. lol


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw in Muscular development magazine that Olive oil can help protect the liver from 17alpha alkylated supplements.  It has many benefits.


----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 18, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I saw in Muscular development magazine that Olive oil can help protect the liver from 17alpha alkylated supplements.  It has many benefits.



Post it so we can know how they did their research.


----------



## David Fasnacht (Mar 19, 2011)

no more that 2 tablespoons a day imo i do 1 every day in my shake good oils dont know about the liver protection milk thistle works good for that imo


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

March 2011 issue page number 124 the article was called adding olive oil to your oral cycle may reduce Liver damage.  I am looking for a link but haven't found one yet.  It is in the magazine though if anyone has it they can back me up on this.  Will post it up when I find it online.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

October 29, 2010
*Olive oil protects the liver*







An article published online on October 28, 2010 in the journal _Nutrition and Metabolism_ reports the finding of Mohamed Hammami and his colleagues at the University of Monastir in Tunisia of a protective benefit for extra-virgin olive oil against oxidative stress in the liver.
The researchers tested the effect of olive oil in rats given the herbicide 2,4-dichlorophenoxyacetic acid which has a damaging effect on the liver via the depletion of antioxidants and induction of oxidative stress. The animals received whole olive oil, the hydrophilic fraction of the oil or the lipophilic fraction for four weeks. Five control groups received no herbicide and/or oil.
While all of the rats that received the herbicide developed significant damage to the liver, those that were treated with extra virgin olive oil or the hydrophilic fraction had an increase in antioxidant enzyme activity and decreased liver damage markers.
"Olive oil is an integral ingredient in the Mediterranean diet,” noted Dr Hammami, who is also affiliated with Saudi Arabia’s King Saud University. “There is growing evidence that it may have great health benefits including the reduction in coronary heart disease risk, the prevention of some cancers and the modification of immune and inflammatory responses. Here, we've shown that extra virgin olive oil and its extracts protect against oxidative damage of hepatic tissue.”
"The hydrophilic fraction of olive oil seems to be the effective one in reducing toxin-induced oxidative stress, indicating that hydrophilic extract may exert a direct antioxidant effect on hepatic cells,” he remarked. “However, more detailed studies about the effect of antioxidant compounds separately and/or their interactions are necessary to substantiate these observations.”
October 27, 2010


http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=132

Here are  some of the things I found so far.  The article at MD I couldn't pull up so those that have the magazine can check it out.


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

definately a good source of healthy monosaturated fats. but if you consume too much, you are more than likely to be doing your body hard. theres no max per day.. but your probably have a few spoons with every meal anyway.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2011)

David Fasnacht said:


> no more that 2 tablespoons a day imo i do 1 every day in my shake good oils dont know about the liver protection milk thistle works good for that imo


Did you just pick that number out of no where? Why only 2?


----------

